# What powers to give my main character?



## Queshire (Mar 16, 2012)

So, my main character for my WIP is an ordinary high school student thrust into the world of the weird. It's a planet eris type setting so basically anything described in stories exists, though the stories aren't always accurate. In the first couple of stories, he's out of his depth compared to the supernatural nasties, and has to rely on his supernaturally-capable allies, his own common sense, and lots of luck to suvive.

Eventually though, I want to give him a power up that'll let him handle himself in a supernatural brawl. But I'm having trouble coming up with those powers.

The important thing with the powers is that He's normal, he's human. He's not a super scientist, or a wizard, or what not, any powers he gets have to come from somebody else. It's the tools that ultimately lets him level the playing field.

What I'm thinking so far is him getting a runic circuitry tatoo on his right arm that increases his punching power OR lets him do an punch charged with electricity, a taser knuckle.

Another thing I'm thinking off is a partial connection to the Akaishic Records. Not a full connection mind you, that would make him omniscient, but just a partial one that lets him see his surroundings from all angles. Hrm... or maybe have it connected with the legend of Odin's all seeing eye instead...

Another thing I came up with is something I call a "Living Blade" it's a weapon with some sort of intellect in it, not a sentient one, but more animal level intelligence, either scientific in an AI or some type of Spirit, that when weilded connects to the weilder's mind to basically up their processing power, increasing their reflexes and fighting ability. Maybe I could give him one of them?

What do you guys think? Do you have any other suggestions or any comments on what I came up with?


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 16, 2012)

Steal a page from Larry Niven.  Give him a third arm - a purely telekinetic arm, with the same strength and reach as a normal arm.  Maybe, with practice he could use it to 'reach through walls' or maybe extend his reach a foot or two, or use it to pull himself off the ground, assuming there is something to grab onto.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Mar 16, 2012)

I find that hero powers are better off being straightforward. You generally want a power that lets him get things done -you want a power that lets him be _heroic_- but you don't want it to be too specific (or it will only benefit him in certain contexts) or too useful/powerful. (Or the bad guys will not pose a serious threat to him.) Either defensive or combat-oriented powers with very basic application works best; more advanced or specialized powers generally work better for villains or supporting characters.

Like, my favourite super-power of all time is teleportation. But you rarely see heroes having that power, because it's a little bit _too_ cool and convenient. It would let the hero solve or work around a bit too many problems.

With that in mind, I don't recommend the Akashic Record/panoramic sight idea - make it too weak and it seems like a support power. Make it too strong and it becomes something you might give a villain. (In fact, one of my main villains have basically this power except far more extreme.)

I like the runic tatoo idea - sounds pretty hero-like. Maybe it's like the curse from Mononoke Hime, giving him superhuman powers but _only _in that arm? Perhaps you could have it slowly grow across his body, making him stronger as the story goes on?

The blade thing might work as well - sometimes it's as simple as giving the hero a powerful weapon and seeing what he does with it. I guess it comes down to what kind of character he is and how he gains his power - this is something you are going to want to work into the plot, after all.


----------

